# Norco Jersey



## NoX_Rider (17. September 2012)

Mahlzeit,

wollte mal fragen, obs sowas auch in Deutschland zu kaufen gibt ?! 

http://dirt.mpora.com/?attachment_id=15972

Finde leider über Google nix dazu! 
Greez


----------



## Indian Summer (17. September 2012)

Hi NoX-Rider

Soviel uns bekannt ist, gibt es dieses Shirt nirgends zu kaufen und 
dürfen nur Ben und Dan tragen (leider).

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoX_Rider (18. September 2012)

schade, naja ein versuch wars wert, danke !


----------



## Indian Summer (18. September 2012)

Falls du doch noch irgendwo solche Shirts finden solltest, ich nehme 
ebenfalls eines ;-)

Cheers,

Fritz


----------



## NoX_Rider (18. September 2012)

Ich geb mein bestes !


----------

